# facility source and dollar general



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I received a call today from FS telling them our contract is good through March 31, 2019 and no services if needed after that. I knew the date but the last couple years we have had 2-3 snow events in April. I asked the question - do we need to rebid that into a new year per say. The person told me no. FS is no longer handleing Dollar Generals as they lost the bid. He said he did not know who received the bid going forward but did say it was a 2 year contract for the new "managing company". Anyone know anything??


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

jvm81 said:


> . Anyone know anything??


Ya,
National management companies become more of a pain in the neck to deal with each year...


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

as long as you received your payment all is good, wait and see what happens, calls for service are now premium rate!


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

jvm81 said:


> I received a call today from FS telling them our contract is good through March 31, 2019 and no services if needed after that. I knew the date but the last couple years we have had 2-3 snow events in April. I asked the question - do we need to rebid that into a new year per say. The person told me no. FS is no longer handleing Dollar Generals as they lost the bid. He said he did not know who received the bid going forward but did say it was a 2 year contract for the new "managing company". Anyone know anything??


No, but this does not suprise me.....The one time I did work for them, I got paid, but I had to make multiple legal threats to do so.

Just like most NSP stories, they suck

Imagine how much more we would all make if we eliminated these scum bag companies(nsp's)....& the customer would (more times than not) receive better service as well.

Btw, does anyone know if "squeezing out the NSP" is one of the talking points at the "Jorts in June"? And will it be held in the garage or living room @ the OLM property?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> Btw, does anyone know if "squeezing out the NSP" is one of the talking points at the "Jorts in June"? And will it be held in the garage or living room @ the OLM property?


I'm envisioning something like a round table discussion like this in the back 40...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's not get off course please


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I asked the manager at the local store today and they know nothing. I asked if the regional manager could get a hold of me or me to him. The person at the counter was like.....um, regional what...the person maybe that you answer too....um.....Ill have to look into that. OMG people - whats the world coming to.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

jvm81 said:


> I asked the manager at the local store today and they know nothing. I asked if the regional manager could get a hold of me or me to him. The person at the counter was like.....um, regional what...the person maybe that you answer too....um.....Ill have to look into that. OMG people - whats the world coming to.


best bet, call corporate and after being transferred a zillion times, you may find the right person to talk to.


----------



## mp321 (Mar 28, 2019)

If this is true this is really a bummer. I managed 17 locations this season. I'm in the South so we don't have much snow here, but 2 to 3 times out of the year we have to spread salt. It was good money for 6 hours of work with me working alone! Oh well...


----------



## mp321 (Mar 28, 2019)

I received a response from Facility Source today. I asked if she knew about the snow contracts. She responded,

Hi Michael,

We did in fact lose our Dollar General_landscaping_ accounts, but we still hold the contracts for snow removal.

I'm in the South. Maybe each area of the US is bid separately?


----------



## mp321 (Mar 28, 2019)

Dollar General Corporate just responded to me. I was told each State is bid separately and providers must be able to cover complete states. Asked if I was interested in bidding when I'm a solo operator. haha.


----------



## mp321 (Mar 28, 2019)

Another update regarding this.

Earlier today (4/8/19) I received an email with a pdf titled DG Requested Service Termination_DGC_Snow_2019_04.08.2019

It is a termination agreement acknowledging service termination between DG and FC that I had to sign.

In the email it also states,
_
This correspondence is to inform you that Dollar General has decided to remove ALL sites for snow removal services for the remainder of the season beginning immediately.

Dollar General recently decided to control their exterior costs by removing their portfolio with CBRE|FacilitySource altogether. This determination was entirely client based, and unrelated to your service levels or your relationship with CBRE|FacilitySource, and does not impact future awards or contracts. With the decision to pull all exterior snow contracts in your area, we are currently working with the client to process any final payments outstanding.
--_

FC handling DG snow accounts are in fact no more! It sounds like to me DG is unhappy with FC and terminated the contract. As of 4/8/19 the new contract at least for my state has not undergone bidding yet.

I'm working to become "qualified" through DG and plan on bidding on my entire state of nearly 800 stores. I will post more when available.


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

Plan on becoming a handler yourself? That’s a ballsy move to bid 800 stores that are known for not being too lucrative.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Solo operator is going to bid 800 stores ...? This should make for some good reading .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SHAWZER said:


> Solo operator is going to bid 800 stores ...? This should make for some good reading .


Beat me to it.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I woke up wearing my tuque ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SHAWZER said:


> I woke up wearing my tuque ......


You don't sleep na...nevermind.


----------



## MI Green (Jan 7, 2012)

I am prepping to be screwed here. So they terminated the contract on 4/8/2019. My seasonal account runs till the 30th. I called today and they said it is up to the client on how they handle the final payment. Being the last payment is the largest, I can only imagine how this is going to go down. Get the full season of plowing in, cancel right at the end and only pay 4/5 the bill. I don't know this for a fact, but why terminate 20 days before the contract ends. Contracts are as good as toilet paper.


----------



## mp321 (Mar 28, 2019)

rizzoa13 said:


> Plan on becoming a handler yourself? That's a ballsy move to bid 800 stores that are known for not being too lucrative.


I'm in GA so the vast majority of the state will never see wintry weather. I handled the entire Chattanooga area last season and LOVED it. I've been trying hard to get Knoxville and Atlanta too but was always told "if anything comes open, we'll let you know." Oh well.

Also, I do know too that a company called Divisions Maintenance Group out of KY has their lawn accounts now, at least for the state's of GA and TN. They are very similar to FC; Subcontract everything out, have their own app you have to use, etc.. I got contacted by DMG after contacting DG directly about lawn mowing. DMG advised they just won the contract and asked how much I'd mow them for. I know they are truthful about winning as they mentioned things to me that I ONLY mentioned to DG directly.

DMG seems OK. I did a job for them oddly enough, cleaning around a donation drop box at a local LOWES and hauling off all the garbage. Phone and emails have always been answered promptly and app was OK to use. Haven't seen a check yet, but it had been within the last 60 days so I don't expect to be paid yet anyways.

I'm not recommending them, just telling you guys and gals of my experience so far, as I know many of you may be interested and to my knowledge, no info of them can be found online like you can find of Facility Source.

Good luck.


----------



## mp321 (Mar 28, 2019)

MI Green said:


> I am prepping to be screwed here. So they terminated the contract on 4/8/2019. My seasonal account runs till the 30th. I called today and they said it is up to the client on how they handle the final payment. Being the last payment is the largest, I can only imagine how this is going to go down. Get the full season of plowing in, cancel right at the end and only pay 4/5 the bill. I don't know this for a fact, but why terminate 20 days before the contract ends. Contracts are as good as toilet paper.


Sounds like a bummer for sure. I remember after signing the contract for the 17 stores I maintained, I began finding info about how FC does not pay it's subcontractors and I was really scared to even deal with them. But I never had an issue. Maybe it's different when I only spread salt once per "snow" event and you guys plow multiple times per event.

I hope everything works out and you get what's owed to you. I usually always emailed the people who sent the "path of storm" emails and had them push my invoices through and they always did so in a timely manner.

Good luck.


----------



## MI Green (Jan 7, 2012)

mp321 said:


> Sounds like a bummer for sure. I remember after signing the contract for the 17 stores I maintained, I began finding info about how FC does not pay it's subcontractors and I was really scared to even deal with them. But I never had an issue. Maybe it's different when I only spread salt once per "snow" event and you guys plow multiple times per event.
> 
> I hope everything works out and you get what's owed to you. I usually always emailed the people who sent the "path of storm" emails and had them push my invoices through and they always did so in a timely manner.
> 
> Good luck.


I was a contractor during that time too. I could write a long post as to why that year was a disaster for them. In short they were understaffed and when someone quit no one was aware of what was going on with the account. I kept track of my stuff, kept my cool on the phone with them and payment are timely unless something is misplaced. To be honest I have never had a property manager not pay unless something was not showing in their system. This seems to be DG doing the crap though. Again I might be paid in full but why terminate a contract 21 days before it ends unless you plan on skipping out on the bill.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

So your telling me fs didnt have the same contract with dg to finish the season.? Sounds about right


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

All payment has been suspended. Lawyers office tomorrow!


----------



## MI Green (Jan 7, 2012)

97BlackDiesel said:


> All payment has been suspended. Lawyers office tomorrow!


What do expect that is going to do? I believe they have to be 60 days late before you can sue. Also I believe our contracts say we get paid after they get paid and DG is auditing them right now and has suspended their payment.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

MI Green said:


> What do expect that is going to do? I believe they have to be 60 days late before you can sue. Also I believe our contracts say we get paid after they get paid and DG is auditing them right now and has suspended their payment.


Maybe your contract says that but mine does not.


----------



## MI Green (Jan 7, 2012)

97BlackDiesel said:


> Maybe your contract says that but mine does not.


Check the general contract you signed. Not the scope of work that came with your spec sheets.


----------



## MI Green (Jan 7, 2012)

Here is what the general says ...


----------



## MI Green (Jan 7, 2012)

Here is what the general says ...
View attachment 193272


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

I just have pricing sheets with scope of work


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

It says 30 day pay also


----------



## MI Green (Jan 7, 2012)

97BlackDiesel said:


> It says 30 day pay also


Ya that's what the scope of work says. You should signed a general contract back when you sent your w9 and crap. They will owe me like $5200 but I am not going to go stomping into a law firm and waste time and money when something is so clear that I agreed to. At least not now. If this ends up going 60 days with no attempt to pay, then I'll seek some council. They will have to prove they did not get paid I assume.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

Eh I signed something like that 2 yrs ago


----------



## NY Empire (May 30, 2019)

MI Green said:


> I am prepping to be screwed here. So they terminated the contract on 4/8/2019. My seasonal account runs till the 30th. I called today and they said it is up to the client on how they handle the final payment. Being the last payment is the largest, I can only imagine how this is going to go down. Get the full season of plowing in, cancel right at the end and only pay 4/5 the bill. I don't know this for a fact, but why terminate 20 days before the contract ends. Contracts are as good as toilet paper.


Let me know if you want to pitch in on lawyer i agree to wait the 60 but they got me on the hook for 12k n they did same thing to me


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

Went to the lawyer today...save yourself the consult there is nothing you can do.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

Oddly enough a check came yesterday for a third of what they owe. I guess since it’s getting closer to winter they want to try and repair the relationships they killed so they have more suckers like me to pull the wool over their eyes


----------



## MI Green (Jan 7, 2012)

97BlackDiesel said:


> Oddly enough a check came yesterday for a third of what they owe. I guess since it's getting closer to winter they want to try and repair the relationships they killed so they have more suckers like me to pull the wool over their eyes


You should gotten an email in may or june saying that is what they were going to do and I got my 1/3 payment in June. It is adjusted for early cancelation of contract because the contract runs through may


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

So we aren’t getting paid the rest of the money?


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

I never got an email


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

97BlackDiesel said:


> So we aren't getting paid the rest of the money?


Isnt it august? You think they will keep sending you checks? Youre probably #7327 on the list of people waiting to get paid their full amount


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

No way I’m number one.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

F THESE DOLLARD GENERALS!!! They screwed us out of 5K by dropping the contract with 3 weeks left in the season! (as per our national company says). We were seasonal with them and as everyone who does these type contracts knows you don't get the "meat" of the money until the last payments.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

Yep nothing like getting screwed.


----------



## maxwell1027 (Feb 8, 2014)

Does anyone know who got Dollar General in Ohio this year?


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

I haven’t heard anything but I do know who has most of their landscaping


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

They screwed me out of $2,500. It was 3,750 but I threatened them with property liens and got some of the money. FS issued an email that basically says “sorry here’s what we’re paying you” and I got a $500. Check...


----------

